# Mitsubishi HC3800 DLP Projector: Official Thread



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=3071[/img] *Mitsubishi HC3800 DLP Home Theater Projector*
*Specifications*
Imaging Technology: 0.65" 1-Chip DMD, 12deg.LVDS, DDP3021
Brightness/Lumens: 1300 ANSI Lumens
Native Resolution: 1920 x 1080
Maximum Resolution: 1920 x 1200
Viewable Size: 50-300 inches
Contrast Ratio: 4,000 : 1 (on/off)
Color Wheel: 6-segment (RGBRGB)
Lens Throw Ratio: 1.38 - 2.06
Zoom & Focus Adjustment: Manual Focus & Zoom Lens (Zoom Ratio 1.5:1)
Horizontal Frequency: 15-80 kHz
Vertical Scan Rate: 50-85 Hz
Inputs: mini D-sub X1, RCA X1, S-Video X1, Component RCAX3, HDMI X1
Lamp Life: 5000 hours (low mode)
Noise Level: 31dB (standard mode) - 25dB (low mode)
MSRP: $1495

*True reproduction of the digital source with the latest DLPTM chip*

The HC3800 high definition projector features a new digital micromirror device (DMD) that enables smooth, true reproduction into finely detailed images with no noise or deterioration. Densely embedded micromirrors improve the aperture ratio of the latest innovative 0.65 Digital Light Processing (DLPTM) chip, greatly reducing light fusion producing amazing 1080p HD images.

*Enhanced brightness, contrast and image depth for amazing HD projection*

With the HC3800 you can now transform your living room that can projection high definition broadcasting and Blu-ray sources. A fixed iris delivers 1300lm of brightness and 4000:1 native contrast for amazing brightness and contrast. The HC3800 also includes a newly developed Diamond Lens. This new Diamond Lens is a high performance 1.5 HD zoom lens that provides exquisite focus and image depth for greater installation flexibility and ultra-sharp picture performance.

*Lifelike colors and gradation make even mid-range colors pop*

The HC3800 take color and gradation to a new level of quality. A six-segment color wheel, new color processing algorithm, BrilliantColorTM, and other innovations enable dazzling reproduction even with mid-range colors. Colors can be adjusted individually through the built-in color management function. 


*Features*

*Native 1080p* - High definition 1080p resolution for amazing picture quality

*HDMI connectivity* - Includes HDMI v1.3 input. Allows for a true digital connection for easy connections to your HD equipment.

*Anamorphic Mode Support* - Includes Anamorphic Mode 1 and Mode 2 support for your viewing enjoyment and convenience

*Color Management* - Our new color management feature allows users to adjust images to their color preferences. Red, green, blue, cyan, magenta and yellow can each be adjusted individually with out affecting the color quality of other colors.

*Diamond Lens* - The 4-cluster, 13-piece all-glass lens provides excellent focusing performance with 1.5x magnification of high-definition images.

*Ultra-Quiet Noise Level* - Amazing low 25dBA noise level (low mode), so you can sit back and enjoy your home theater picture instead of any distracting equipment noise level.

*RS232 support* - Convenient compatibility with 3rd party control devices

*Top Access Lamp* - Users can replace lamp with out taking down the projector if ceiling mounted. This design simplifies lamp replacements without turning the projector around or over when mounted on the ceiling or resting on a shelf.

*Long Lamp Life* - An amazing lamp life estimated to last up to 5000hrs. Provides owner with hours of home cinema watching enjoyment.

*Projector Central Review*

*Art's Review at Projector Reviews*

*Calculator Pro*
*
Product Webpage*


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Wow. 1,495 for a HT Projector is an amazing price. Looks like a nice product.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

This one is middle of the road Jack. The Vivitek and the Optoma HD20 are $999. But as with anything, price is usually a good indicator of value. If you want access to a full CMS, you looking at $2000 or more. :spend: :huh:


----------



## tiggers97 (May 13, 2008)

Wow. I bought the 4900 a few years ago when Mitsubishi was offering the double $500 discount ($500 price reduction and $500 rebate) and got mine for just a couple hundred less than this one. As nice as the 4900 is, this one packs on a whole lot more features.

Very nice indeed.


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

FYI:

I recently purchased an HC3800. Its image is great, but it was having sync-loss problems and was shutting itself down as a result. (That shutdown is an annoying feature.) I'm using a 15 meter Audioquest X cable. 

The projector has a cable-length setting in its service menu. It had been set to "less than 15 meters". When I changed it last night to the "greater than 15 meters" setting, the shutdown and sync-loss problems went away.


----------



## speedthrill04 (Apr 12, 2010)

I purchased the 3800/automatic screen/ceiling mount combo from Costco. The projector has performed flawlessly thusfar and I am thoroughly impressed with its picture quality and color reproduction. I got the combo for $1400 or so and it came with an extra bulb which is another great savings. 

All in all, the package deal I purchased is amazing and I have no regrets. I have not experienced any issues with the projector. IMO, its a great product for its pricepoint and has many features that more expensive projectors have.:sn:


----------



## JGibson (May 4, 2010)

Well, I have my sights set on this PJ. 

Two things I wondering about are the screen and whether to go floor mount or ceiling. Do most ceiling mount because it is obtrusive on the floor?

I want to achieve a 120" diagonal image. My room geometry gives me ~16' throw distance for a ceiling (96") mount and the other direction gives me ~17' throw distance from a ceiling mount. Considering the PJ's imaging, it seems to me that a floor mount at 14.5' in the 17' wall to wall direction might be best. Thoughts?

As for the screen, if I painted it on the wall it seems best to ceiling mount in the 16' direction. Thoughts?

This is my bedroom. I am kind of 'buffaloed'. I need a lot of help. See below for my responses to the questions posed in the 'sticky'.

Question answers:

1. Room dimensions

It's oddly shaped but on the order of 16'x17'.

2. Seating distance, and if multiple rows of seating, where is the prime seating distance going to be.

Single seating row, e.g. couch; prime seating distance = seating distance, and it is either 16' or 17'.

3. Lighting conditions. This really is an important factor.

Single window which is mostly 'blacked' out. It is upstairs and I am very private. Quite dark even in broad daylight. I will use projector with no ambient lighting at night and only sunlight leakage during the day.

4. Viewing habits. Do you do most viewing with lights off? Do you only watch movies on the big screen? Will there be lighting on from time to time, and where is the lighting located in reference to the screen? Will there be any daytime viewing where sunlight is a concern? These are all very important when determining a screen and making a recommendation.

Yes, lights off. Mostly movies and at least 50/50 B&W films and color films, some sports. No lighting, cf. above. Yes, daytime viewing but little to almost no daylight, cf. above. 

5. What projector you have (if you already purchased one), and the exact brand and model.

I hope to purchase the Mitsubishi HC3800, unless I am pointed in another direction. $1250 is all I have to spend on a PJ. Hopefully I can get a decent screen for ~ $150. Poor. . .


----------



## JGibson (May 4, 2010)

Any takers? 

Maybe my post is too convoluted. . . Certainly, I have little to no experience vis-a-vis Projectors.


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

JGibson said:


> Well, I have my sights set on this PJ.
> 
> Two things I wondering about are the screen and whether to go floor mount or ceiling. Do most ceiling mount because it is obtrusive on the floor?


I do it for two reasons:
1. I have a small room and want the projector to be far away from the screen so I can have as large an image as possible. If it's on the floor it has to be in front of the seating, at least 4 or 5 feet closer to the screen.
2. It's up out of the way, protected from accidental damage
3. It doesn't have to be put in storage between viewings (see #2)



> I want to achieve a 120" diagonal image. My room geometry gives me ~16' throw distance for a ceiling (96") mount and the other direction gives me ~17' throw distance from a ceiling mount. Considering the PJ's imaging, it seems to me that a floor mount at 14.5' in the 17' wall to wall direction might be best. Thoughts?


 See my comment #1 above: if the projector is farher from the screen, the image can be larger.



> As for the screen, if I painted it on the wall it seems best to ceiling mount in the 16' direction. Thoughts?


 see above. 

I've found the HC3800 to be rather bright. I use it with a high gain Da-Lite Insta-Theater pullup screen, but a wall painted white or light grey should be fine; so long as it's smooth, of course.


----------



## JGibson (May 4, 2010)

selden said:


> I do it for two reasons:
> 1. I have a small room and want the projector to be far away from the screen so I can have as large an image as possible. If it's on the floor it has to be in front of the seating, at least 4 or 5 feet closer to the screen.
> 2. It's up out of the way, protected from accidental damage
> 3. It doesn't have to be put in storage between viewings (see #2)
> ...


Thank you.

My rationale involved the projected image. I thought that it would be too low if I ceiling mounted it. If I use a 4" pole (read 2x4) that would drop the image top edge ~20", provided I am using the proper numbers. So, that would leave me with 76" of wall space in the vertical direction. Assuming a 59" image height, that leaves the image ~17" off the floor. Hm. If this is correct, then I do not see that to be an issue now that I think about it. Please tell me if I am missing anything or if my numbers are correct.


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

Using the online "throw" calculator for the HC3800 at http://global.mitsubishielectric.com/bu/projectors/calculations/prjcalc.html?p=hc3800 
I seem to get about the same values as you, so I think it'll be OK.


----------



## JGibson (May 4, 2010)

Roger that.

Thanks for taking the time.


----------

